# WTD: 58CM or Bigger Trek Madone



## gb155 (6 May 2011)

I have a wad of cash, BURNING a hole, 

Am tempted to buy a Chinarello and stick SRAM Red on it, 

however I'd REALLY like a Madone too, Sooooooo here we are, Can anyone offer one up and stop my Cash heading to China ?

Gaz


----------



## gb155 (9 May 2011)

12 hrs before I pull the trigger on a piña - anyone got anything to talk me out of it?


----------



## gb155 (11 May 2011)

Mods, Please lock, now I have a Pina on order, I couldn't afford a madone too


----------

